# Joy bottle



## Dale (May 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of a bottle I dug a couple of weeks ago. It is an amber blown in mold crown top Joy bottle that is 8" tall. Joy is written in script, and in the top part of the "J" is written "drink". Down below Joy in part of the "Y" is written "no tax on it". On the left hand side of "Joy" is "trade", and on the right hand side is "mark". At the bottom it say "R.M. Hughes & CO." and below that is "Louisville, Ky". I have not been able to find any information in any of my books, and I'm not sure if it was a soda water, beer, or what? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Dale


----------



## Dale (May 2, 2010)

Here is a closer look at the bottle.


----------



## Dale (May 4, 2010)

No one has replied,so does that mean no one has ever seen this bottle before?   Dale


----------



## morbious_fod (May 4, 2010)

That's an interesting bottle. Sorry I've never seen one before though, but it does remind me of something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwESraWEpSU

 Anyone who has ever received an email from me will finally know where that signature on them comes from.

 On a serious note, I would have to guess that your bottle is some type of soda.


----------



## glass man (May 4, 2010)

COOL LOOKING BOTTLE!ONE I HAVE NOT SEEN! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (May 4, 2010)

Howdy Dale,

 I've never seen that bottle before. Is there any other information contained on the bottle? Is it ABM?

 I did find some Vinegar related information concerning R.M Hughes:






 "Pair of Vintage Stoneware mini jug in a nice two tone, brown and white bristol glaze with stamp under glaze. #1: Blue stamp: Compliments R.M. Hughes & Co. Monogram Fruit Vinegar Louisville, KY. 3.375 inches tall, 1.625 inch diameter base...' From.

 There's more vinegary stuff at the Industries of Louisville, Kentucky, and of New Albany, Indiana of 1886. This would all be leading up to the introduction of your bottle. :"KENTUCKY CIDER AND VINEGAR WORKS. 



 Owen & Hughes, Manufacturers of Pure Ciders and Vinegars, Worcestershire Sauce. Pepper Sauce, Catsup ana 
 IMustardâ€” Office and Warerooms, No. 923 West Broadway. 



 The use of prepared condiments is almost universal among civilized peoples the world 
 over. It is not necessary to inquire why this is so, or if a necessity exists in our condi- 
 tions of life, as contrasted with that of harharians, requiring the high seasoning of our 
 food in order to its proper assimilation. The fact remains that we all affect sauce?, mus- 
 tard, pepper, etc., and the only point upon wliich we need trouble ourselves involves the 
 purity of the ingredients, the cleanliness of the processes, and the palatableness of the 
 goods when set upon our tables. Cider and vinegar naturally come under the same head, 
 and the same remarks apply to them. 

 The Kentucky Cider and Vinegar "Works of Messrs. Owen & Hughes, No. 923 West 
 Broadway, is one of the most, complete and extensive of the kind in the South or "West. 
 The factory was established in 1882 by Hughes & Bros.; a year later the style became 
 Shannon & Hughes, and in 1884 Owen cS; Hughes, consisting of H. S. Owen and R. M. 
 Hughes. The present factory is located at Thirty-third street and Portland avenue, and 
 is a large and well-arranged concern, provided with presses and storage sufficient for all 
 practical purposes, and employing a full force of skilled operatives. The office and ware- 
 rooms. No. 923 "West Broadway, are convenient and capacious, occupying three floors, 
 thirty-five by ninety feet. The sales for 1885 reached about ten thousand barrels, and 
 will "be largely exceeded the present j-ear. 

 All of the goods manufactured and sold by this house are of the very best quality and 
 marketed on their merits. Their cider is pressed from sound selected fruit at the proj)er 
 season, and carefully stored for use in cellars kept at an even temperature, which prevents 
 fermentation and acidulation, and the beverage is as fresh, sweet, and fruity after six 
 months as when fir.st made, though perfectly clear and more palatable, if anything. Their 
 great specialty is the celebrated "Monogram" pure fruit vinegar a grade that needs only 
 to be tried to "be appreciated. It is in univcr-al demand by the best hou-ekeepers in this 
 and surrounding cities, and deservedly popular with the trade in general. 

 The firm also manufactures immense quantities of superior "VVorcester sauce, pepper 
 sauce, catsup and mustard, for which they find ready demand at remunerative prices. " From.

 When in Louisville, you could swing by his old house. "*	1341 S. First Street (1890) 
 Eclectic
 R.M. Hughes, vinegar manufacturer

 The three-story brick and stone residence combines the Second Empire style reflected by a conical roof on a turret, a pair of Gothic Revival windows on the second floor of the turret, a Palladian window in a gable next to the conical roof, a recessed Romanesque window on the second floor beneath the gable, and a circular window with a carved wooden insert." From.

 Ah, the joy of vinegar...


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 4, 2010)

sweet bottle, don't know anything about it and Ive never seen it before tho.


----------



## Dale (May 5, 2010)

Hello surfaceone,the bottle is a BIM with no other marks or numbers.  Thanks for the info.looks like this mite be fairly scareless bottle. Dale


----------



## athometoo (May 6, 2010)

hey dale , glad to see your out digging again . how did that parkside creek turn out .  sam


----------



## Dale (May 7, 2010)

Hey Sam,this is one of the bottles I dug there. I got a lot of bottles out of that dump, most are common, I dug a couple of busted Royal Pepsin Bitters,I took my son down there one day and he dug a whole one!!  It's a good dump in a bad location. I saw where you and Jay was talking about the Houston show I am going to try and make it.  How have you been?  Still digging at Lamar dump?  Dale


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got one of these too.  It was dug in San Antonio.  I cant find a thing about it.  Hughes made vinegar, but nothing about a soda shape.  I think they may be fairly rare.  To not find single one on the net aside from your is odd.  Anyone from KY. run across this bottle?

 Brad


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have not see that bottle here in Louisville.


----------



## John C (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got a green Joy bottle.  Don't know history.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 28, 2015)

this is an old thread , has any one have new info on the bottle?


----------



## John C (Jan 28, 2015)

The one I have is very similar to the one pictured above albeit it is light green glass.  All the embossments are the same.  I think it was found in Sabine County , TX.  Don't know whether is soda bottle or vinegar/condiment bottle. _<Edit: Malformed image. Please see FAQ>_


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 28, 2015)

It's definitely not vinegar if they're telling you to drink it.  Might have been some sort of grape juice drink that wasn't technically soda to avoid a tax on soda, since "No tax on it" implies that other drinks had tax on them.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 29, 2015)

99.9% sure that it is "Fruit" VINEGAR.A few more examples: Here, Here, & Here.Information on the Company.Stoneware examples sold on eBay.Haven't found any glass bottle types yet.


----------

